# Tivo Series 2 hacks?



## timna (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Sevies 2 that I'm not using and was wondering if there are any cool hacks or software that I could us with the Tivo Hardware? I don't have anything in mind. I just don't know what I could do with it, if anything. Thanks.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

timna said:


> I have a Sevies 2 that I'm not using and was wondering if there are any cool hacks or software that I could us with the Tivo Hardware? I don't have anything in mind. I just don't know what I could do with it, if anything. Thanks.


Start reading the http://www.dvrpedia.com/Main_Page


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot discuss (here anyways) anything that would enable subscription enabled features of the TiVo software (regardless if they use resources from TiVo's or others servers or not).

To my knowledge, there is no 3rd party DVR software you can install on the TiVo hardware.

You could put debian mips on it, to have a pretty paltry Linux server, for the energy consumed and work you must do to to get it working.

I'd give away or sell the TiVo to somebody that would use it, and buy a device more amenable to hack the features I want, or even has them stock.


----------



## timna (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. I think your right, I'm just going to give it to a friend!


----------

